# Favorite Movies!



## blissful (Jun 3, 2012)

What are your favorite movies and --why?

I like anything I can watch the first time, then again, then again and I put it away for a few weeks and watch it again!

Here's the beginning of my best movies.
Movie--why I liked it.

The Shawshank Redemption--justice in an unjust world.

The Piano--story about feelings and communication, beautiful music and scenery. Love and Hate.

The Green Mile--the characters, of evil (Percy Wetmore), of good (Tom Hank's character).

Forrest Gump--good feelings, meaning well, and the way his life was laced through historical moments.

Erin Brockovich--what a smart person can do because they care.

Philadephia--injustice and how the court system tears people apart by allowing every personal attack and innuendo. Prejudice.

Avatar--Lack of respect for a culture/religion to pillage their resources.

Little Miss Sunshine--happy and sad points, it made me laugh. Terribly inappropriate--funny.

(there's more, I'm just not sitting by my favorite movies on DVD--more to follow)

What are your favorite movies? Have you just seen one you really liked? Let's talk about it. Like any of my favorites?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice thread, Blissful!

Love all the Pirates of the Caribbeaan movies!  Arrrghh.

Men in Black series, want to see the newest one.

Gone With The Wind.  My all time favorite.

Blues Brothers.  We're on a mission from God.

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation and NL Vacation

Lion King

Fantasia

The Color Purple

NL's Animal House

African Queen

An American Werewolf in London

Fargo

Young Frankenstein


----------



## blissful (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Dawg, in National Lampoon's Vacation movies--I found Chevy Chase to be very endearing in his dorkiness. Who doesn't love a little humility or is it humiliation?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Babe...the singing mice and I know the whole movie.

Star Trek...ummm  because, hey!  it's Star Trek!

Star Wars...same thing...

Pirates of the Caribbean...you know I could keep going and I haven't even touched on John Wayne or Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 3, 2012)

Anything staring: 

Robin Williams or Jack Nickelson


----------



## blissful (Jun 3, 2012)

lifesaver said:


> Anything staring:
> 
> Robin Williams or Jack Nickelson



Patch Adams--do gooder! 

The Bucket List--make life what you want it to be, we all have to face death someday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

So far, I've only seen the title of one movie I don't like...Gong with the Wind puts me to sleep...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> So far, I've only seen the title of one movie I don't like...Gong with the Wind puts me to sleep...



DH agrees.  

I can quote the whole script.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 3, 2012)

Most films by Stanley Kubrick are among my favorites.


----------



## blissful (Jun 3, 2012)

Isn't that the movie with 'Frankly My Dear, I don't give a cement wall that holds back the flow of water'? Something like that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

blissful said:


> Isn't that the movie with 'Frankly My Dear, I don't give a cement wall that holds back the flow of water'? Something like that.



That's the one!  I have still never seen the whole movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Clint Eastwood movies.  The Unforgiven and Gran Torino...and all the ones before.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 3, 2012)

Subscribed. will throw in my $.02 tomorrow when I have a bit more time, but hope to see some titles in here I haven't seen. I LOVE movies!


----------



## blissful (Jun 3, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Subscribed. will throw in my $.02 tomorrow when I have a bit more time, but hope to see some titles in here I haven't seen. I LOVE movies!



Feel free to throw in a couple bucks worth tomorrow. I like knowing a little about a movie before I buy it--older, newer, doesn't matter to me!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 3, 2012)

blissful said:


> Feel free to throw in a couple bucks worth tomorrow. I like knowing a little about a movie before I buy it--older, newer, doesn't matter to me!



lol, Will do!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2012)

Fantasia, Pirates of the Caribbean, Gone with the wind, Clint Eastwood movies, Green Mile, War Horse, Shirley Temple movies, what a cutie, Love movies that are made in the south and are of the long ago age, 
kades


----------



## Hoot (Jun 3, 2012)

Comedy- _Young Frankenstein_
Western Comedy/Drama-- _Little Big Man_
Western--Anything Clint Eastwood plus _Jeremiah Johnson_ and can't forget _The Mountain Men_
Horror--_The Exorcist,_ _Devil's Rejects_, Rob Zombie's _Halloween_
Science Fiction--_The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_
That'll do for now.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 3, 2012)

blissful said:


> What are your favorite movies and --why?
> 
> I like anything I can watch the first time, then again, then again and I put it away for a few weeks and watch it again!
> 
> ...




That pretty much would be my list too and in the same order. Expect the last one, I simply have not seen it yet.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 3, 2012)

A few I can think of...


The Fifth Element. One of my all-time favorites. It's just a fun, fast-paced flick that I can watch again and again.
Avatar. I haven't seen it since it was in the theaters. I can't tell you how disappointed I am that they haven't released the Blu-Ray 3D version to the general public yet. I won't buy it until they do.
Gladiator. Historical inaccuracies aside, this is another one I can watch over and over.
All the Men in Black movies. And yes, I've seen the newest one, too.
Sideways. What can I say? I'm a wine lover.
All the Terminator movies. Even the bad ones.
Blade Runner
The first two "Alien" movies
The Breakfast Club
Raising Arizona
O Brother Where Art Thou
The Matrix movies. They were ahead of their time.
Dark City. A weird sci-fi vampire movie, and I pretty much hate all vampire movies.
In a nutshell, I can sit and watch anything by Ridley Scott or the Coen brothers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> A few I can think of...
> 
> 
> The Fifth Element. One of my all-time favorites. It's just a fun, fast-paced flick that I can watch again and again.
> ...



Lovely list, especially the first two!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2012)

So many to think of,

Magnificent Obsession
The Bishops Wife
The Little Princess
The Quiet Man
Goodbye Mr. Chips
To Kill a Mockingbird
Cape Fear
Key Largo
Goodfellas
The Godfather I and II

any Sherlock Holmes, Charlie Chan or Tarzan movie made in black and white

it just goes on and on.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 4, 2012)

*All Time Favourite Film: Casablanca*

 Buon Giorno,

 Firstly, my all time favourite classic film is Casablanca. This silver screen marvel, contains all the right ingredients: exemplary portrayals of role characterization, is a historical epic, a drama yet with a subtle note of ironic humor. The theme song, is marvelous ... 

 Secondly, moving to the XXI Millennium, Water For Elephants starring Reese Witherspoon ... This is an excellent account historically speaking of the Depression Years, and the horrendous abusive encounters of horrid people with a total lack of compassion and focused on cruelty to animals and women and all man kind. It was outstanding. 

 To Move On, to not so famous films nor Oscar Awarded or Foreign Films which have won Oscars representing their countries and Foreign Film Awards, outside of the USA, is a fabulous drama called: El Abuelo, The Grandfather, starring Fernándo Fernández Gómez, the Spencer Tracey of Spain ... This film focuses on the greed of daughter in laws, and the truth behind the births of his two grand-daughters, one of whom is not his blood and the inheritance issue. 
It is filmed during the early 1900s in the rurals Spain. 

 Martín Sheen: The Santiago Walk or El Camino Santiago, is a true story about a man, 62 years of age, who is a widowed Eye Doctor in Los Angeles. He receives a phone call from the Navarra Pyrenee Mountain Police, to advise him that they had found the body of his 43 year old son.
Martín heads to Spain, and finds himself going through his son´s enormous back pack of Routes for the Pilgrimage to Santiago de Compostela, Galicia in the northwest of Spain. He decides to take the Walk ... He meets three companions all soul searching; one in mid life crisis, one writer with writer´s block and one divorcee with addictive habits. This is a must see. 

At the moment, these impacting films are just a few very of my favorites.

I shall post again, some others I consider worthy of seeing.

Have a lovely Monday,
Ciao, Margaux. Cintrano.


----------



## blissful (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> O Brother Where Art Thou



Definitely worth watching! Good songs, more stupidity than should be humanly allowed--worth watching more than once.


----------



## blissful (Jun 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Secondly, moving to the XXI Millennium, Water For Elephants starring Reese Witherspoon ... This is an excellent account historically speaking of the Depression Years, and the horrendous abusive encounters of horrid people with a total lack of compassion and focused on cruelty to animals and women and all man kind. It was outstanding.



I haven't seen this one yet, I plan to buy it, thank you for the description.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 4, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

Enjoyables With Gastronomic and Wine Films ...

1. Sideways ... I too, enjoy films featuring gastronomy and wine themes.
2. Tapas ... Foreign Spanish Film ... 
3. Eating Raul ... With Raul Julia ... a comedy ... a bit silly, however, fun.
4. What´s Cooking Martha ? This is the original German film, that was a remake romance comedy drama with Catherine Zeta Jones ... 
5. Julia Julia with Meryl Streep ...

These are not great films, however, they are all highly enjoyable.

Have a nice Monday.
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 4, 2012)

Blissful,

Water for Elephants should have won the Oscar 2011 ... It is an exemplary film about a young university gent who studied Veternarian medicine and a stunning woman  ... 

Will not tell you anymore ... 

Some Kleenex maybe required ... 

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 4, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Blissful,

From my viewpoint, this is an exemplary and interesting post. To top it off, it has numerous members providing their views on films since time memorial and the reuniting on something we all enjoy ... or don´t enjoy ... 

It is an avenue, to discuss a favorite art that has a tremendous impact on our lives, generally speaking and the stars of yesterday, today and tomorrow.  

Thank you,
Grazie,
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 4, 2012)

Buon Giorno,

Some More Favourite Silver Screen Classics ...

1) The Phantom of the Opera - Douglas Fairbanks Jr. & Jeanette Mc Donald( the original ) ... 

2) African Queen - H. Bogart and Katherine Hepburn 

3) Yul Brynner and Debra Kerr in:  The King and I ... ( original )

4) Key Largo - H. Bogart 

5) Gary Cooper and Patricia Neal :  The Fountain Head ( Anne Rice Book )

Kind regards.
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> 5) Gary Cooper and Patricia Neal :  The Fountain Head ( Anne Rice Book )
> 
> Kind regards.
> Margi. Ciao.



Ayn Rand...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2012)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail


----------



## blissful (Jun 4, 2012)

Lorenzo's Oil--Story of two parents trying to help their son who is deteriorating due to a terrible genetic illness. Heart warming.
I want to buy this one when I see it.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 4, 2012)

Favorite movies and why:
Grapes of Wrath - so real and moving
Lawrence of Arabia  - the desert, and where I learned to appreciate Omar Shariff
Dr. Zhivago - the vastness of Russia and ditto
A Christmas Story - Darren McGavin and good old Ralphie
The Gods Must Be Crazy - so innocent and funny
Run Silent Run Deep - WWII in a submarine with Clark Gable & Burt Lancaster
the Tracy & Hepburn comedies, so sharp and smart
Raising Arizona - Nicolas Cage with a panty on his head
Adaptation - Cage again with Charlie Kaufman's unique screenplay
Fargo - where I first saw the talented Frances McDormand
Gangs of New York - Daniel Day-Lewis's best IMO though he makes a handsome Mohican
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, where I got to see Zaphod Beeblebrox's two heads
Time Bandits, great cast w/ Sean Connery as King Agamemnon, fantastical fun
Oklahoma - for the music
7 Brides for 7 Brothers - for the dancing and Howard Keel and Russ Tamblyn
Babe, where I learned to love James Cromwell's sheep farmer
LA Confidential, where I learned to dislike James Cromwell's policeman
Microcosmos - the insect world up very close and personal
7 Up/Plus 7, watching a group of British students evolve beginning at 7 yrs. old
Nanook of the North - unvarnished depiction of primitive lives
 
Foreign:
Jean de Florette, where I learned to love Gerard Depardieu, Daniel Auteuil, Yves Montand and  the Force of Destiny score.  I think this is my very favorite -- human nature at its best and worst.
Babette's Feast - so uplifting
Amelie - charm and sweetness with Audrey Tautou
Dreams - Akira Kurasawa - it's just beautiful
Fitzcarraldo - Klaus Kinski in an impossible South American saga; led me to other works of Werner Herzog
 
And an animated:  Triplets of Belleville, where I learned how frogs and umbrellas go together, and French bicycle racing
 
Sorry the list is so long, but I love them all.


----------



## blissful (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Tinlizzie--excellent list and why you like them!

My favorite out of yours is Fargo--I don't know why I like it so much, maybe the accents and I've been to Fargo.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2012)

How could I forget the Grapes of Wrath and the wonderful lines that all of the cast had.  The one I remember most is this line from Ma Joad.

"Well, Pa, a woman can change better'n a man. A man lives sorta - well,  in jerks. Baby's born or somebody dies, and that's a jerk. He gets a  farm or loses it, and that's a jerk. With a woman, it's all in one flow,  like a stream - little eddies and waterfalls - but the river, it goes  right on. Woman looks at it thata way."


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 5, 2012)

Fiona,

Oops ... Must have been the Risotto on my mind as I was on my way to the Italian Market ... Yes, Ayn Rand, one of my favorite authors of the 90s ... 

The CD Version featuring the Voice Over work of Michael York, narrating Interview with a Vampire, is absolutely fascinating to listen to ... 

Thank you for correcting my mishap.
Tuesday 11am
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 5, 2012)

blissful said:


> Thanks Tinlizzie--excellent list and why you like them!
> 
> My favorite out of yours is Fargo--I don't know why I like it so much, maybe the accents and I've been to Fargo.


 
And thank you for this thread.  Overnight I've thought of more, of course, that didn't make the list, like Deliverance, North by Northwest, The Shining, The Thing (the original one), all the Python films, West Side Story, A Passage to India, Ghandi, Marx Brothers movies, Mel Brooks movies, 2001 A Space Odyssey, Dr. Strangelove, My Fair Lady, 12 Angry Men......they just keep coming and are surely more fun to think on for a change than politics.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> And thank you for this thread.  Overnight I've thought of more, of course, that didn't make the list, like Deliverance, North by Northwest, The Shining, The Thing (the original one), all the Python films, West Side Story, A Passage to India, Ghandi, Marx Brothers movies, Mel Brooks movies, 2001 A Space Odyssey, Dr. Strangelove, My Fair Lady, 12 Angry Men......they just keep coming and are surely more fun to think on for a change than politics.



I spend lots of time saying, "Oh yes, that's a favorite."  Most fun I ever had at a job was ordering the stock for a video rental department.


----------



## blissful (Jun 9, 2012)

What Dreams May Come--Robin Williams and more excellent stars. Very dark story, with very high points about love and family. I have seen this one 20 times, it's worth seeing.

Hereafter--The first amazing scene is a tsunami. If you could imagine being on a coast or a small island and without warning, you see the signs of the wave coming in, taking everything with it. The rest of the story is about glimpses of the afterlife, and charlatans, and the loss of those loved. It was touching and ended on a happy note.

Tatrat--where's your list, we await your contribution!


----------



## Cerise (Jun 9, 2012)

There are almost as many "Whys" as there are "Favorite Movies." In short, if the plot holds my interest for the duration, transports me to another place & time, makes me laugh/cry/think, performances, score/music (imo a film is nothing w/o the score/music - & Bernard Herrman is one of my faves), cinematography and/or sound (am I enveloped/surrounded in the pic & music?). Also, Choreography - i.e. Busby Berkely, Fred & Ginger, Gene Kelly & films like West Side Story get my vote. Mostly, I prefer the old B/W classics (Citizen Kane, Casablanca, etc), but do enjoy certain films with special effects, Spielberg, & films like ET, Close Encounters, Poltergeist, King Kong. Most of the Hitchcock films are my faves, as well - particularly Vertigo -- suspense, score, acting. Rebecca is another favorite. Romance or romantic comedy - Dances w/ Wolves, Somewhere In Time, When Harry Met Sally, City of Angels, Annie Hall.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 9, 2012)

Another factor for me re best movies is film editing. Is the film choppy, did it flow? Film editors spend 9 years apprenticeship, & I think they deserve the big bucks. If the film doesn't flow, seems disjointed, goes from one scene to the next w/o cohersion - it doesn't "work" for me. Forrest Gump was an interesting film, but made it imo due to Tom Hanks' acting, the music of the period, coupled w/ a certain sense of naivity/sense of humor. Liked him much better in Castaways.

Strangers on a train is another fave. Could go on & on.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 9, 2012)

Buonsera,

Some more of Margi´s Favorites ...

Australia: the photography, the storyline, the child´s uniquessness

Torn Apart: the storyline which is about a young Palestinian woman and an Israeli young man during conflicting tormenting times. Good foreign film ...

The Scent of A Woman: Pacino was outstanding ... and the Tango ...

The Godfather Series I, II, III: An all time favorite. I love Marlon & Pacino 

Don Juan ( Casanova ? ): Marlon Brando, Johnny Depp and Faye Dunaway
Johnny Depp had done a wonderful job ...

Anthony Hopkins: The Letters ? This story is about a NYC Collector of antique books and she contacts a British Dealer ... They correspond for years ... 

The Black Stallion ... stunning ... 

The Black Swan: Natalie Portmann did a fine dramatic performance ... Very typical of those in the arts and their inter communication difficulties ... 

The Adventures of Marco Polo: Gary Cooper and Basil Rathbone ... Excellent Venetian photography and fine role playing two historical figures in history.

Woody Allen´s latest film called Paris ... Great photography and cute romantic comedy ... We enjoyed ... Light with a few good laughs ... 

The Ultimate Dance of Mao: An amazing Chinese male ballerina defects to the USA. Good film ... 

J. Edgar Hoover: Leonardo was outstanding.

Margin Call: An interesting twist of corporate players, starring Jeremy Irons amongst other known talents.

Dr. Dolittle: I enjoy Ed Murphy and the extraordinaire relationship he has with his Animals ...

Dr. Zhivago: this is a classic ... I cried terribly the first time I had seen it many many decades ago ... Omar Sharif was brilliant ... 

Bella Lugosi´s and Frank Langella´s versions of Dracula ... 


There are numerous more on my list ... However, these have come to mind. 

Have nice wkend.

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonsera,
> 
> Some more of Margi´s Favorites ...
> Anthony Hopkins: The Letters ? This story is about a NYC Collector of antique books and she contacts a British Dealer ... They correspond for years ...
> Ciao, Margi.




The movie was based on the book 84, _Charing Cross Road_,  a 1970 book by Helene Hanf.  I enjoyed that one also along with almost all of the other movies with Sir Anthony Hopkins!

So many great movies, why do they bother to make more!


----------



## blissful (Jun 9, 2012)

Cerise--

I like Dances With Wolves--the music and the scenery are beautiful and I enjoyed the story, many times!

City of Angels--lovely story, it gave me lots to think about.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 11, 2012)

*Film:  84 Charing Cross Road*

Thanks to Aunt Bea,

I just had forgotten the title ... Last year we had so totally enjoyed the film, that the Vet had bought me the book as a little gift in 2011. 

Wonderful film ... 

Anthony Hopkins: speaking of his wonderful performances for many decades, he is going to be portraying Ernest Hemmingway ( I am a Hemmingway Aficionada = fan ) ... 

It is in the works, covering the career and many lives who had touched his, and the loves and countries he had chosen to live in ... Spain, Cuba, France, Africa ... The Director is: Andy García ... 

I had read about this in the El Pais Sunday News Magazine ... It shall be filmed here, in part ... He loved Navarra in the northeast. 

Have nice evening, and 
Grazie,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2012)

I am also very fond of the films made by Merchant Ivory productions.

Remains of the day
Room with a view
Howards End
etc...

Anything with Maggie Smith and or Judi Dench.

The list goes on and on!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 11, 2012)

Aunt Bea,

Thank you for your note.

I had enjoyed Howard´s End too ... 

Judi Dench was magnificant in Chocolate with Juliette Binoche and Johnny Depp filmed in southern France ... Lovely film ... Touched on alot of chords; diabetics, abuse, commitment, love, hate, anger, beliefs and humor ... Fine film ... 

Anthony Hopkins is a wonderful actor ... 

Have lovely evening,
Margi.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 11, 2012)

Elizabeth (loved Cate Blanchett in this)

How can you not like the next three!

The Color Purple 
Dances with Wolves
Shawshank Redemption

The Outsiders (grew up with this one and what can I say, I had the hots for Matt Dillon )

Breakfast Club (makes me smile)

The Wedding Singer (makes me laugh!)

and most recently added that my child and I both adore...

The Lorax
Rio

I have never seen Gone with the Wind....


----------

